# The current state of the german shepherd



## Mister-Maple (Mar 11, 2021)

I and many others have noticed the strange deformity of the German shepherd over time. i am not sure it is from the hips or the spine or what. But they appear to be getting longer of body shorter of leg and of weak hips . Is this intentional and do breeders actually aim for this and can it be corrected i have attached an image with examples


----------



## Kirsten Fitzgerald (May 23, 2014)

Intentional on the part of show breeders, and the standard as interpreted by them. 
Its what comes of setting out a breeders intent in terms of 'standard' instead of purpose or function..

Application of _objective _value rather than subjective. 

The statehood of the breed is maintained from within, by those 'recognized' as legitimate pedigree breeders.
To keep that legitimacy, they have to toe the line of what their fellows agree is the rightful state of a GSD.
Preservation of that state is where the breeders 1st responsibility lays. Their objective.
Regardless of environmental demands.

Objective values are exclusive of environment, and subtractive because of that. The breed is _subject. _Of its environment. Reduce environmental input and subjective value is reduced to nothing. 
Just like when gene selection is finalized in the 'birth' of an organism. Its state is decided, maintained from within, and further evolution is limited to the point of entropy.

Objective value applied to a subjective is belief, not science- Belief in a statehood replaces any external direction. 

It will only be corrected with recognition of the subjective value of a dog, rather than the Standard of its Pedigree or the formation of alternative registries based on the biological principles of function/purpose and responsibility.

This is not to say there is no value in a Pedigree. There is a lot, if applied to the subjects of purpose and responsibility.


----------



## Victor Gold (Dec 30, 2015)

Blame this on the AKC. As I understand, they have led to the degradation of a number of breeds by way of their
"standards". They are in the process of doing this to Beaucerons by decreeing that they can't be over a certain height.
Breeders are down-sizing accordingly.


----------



## kathy henry (Jun 6, 2021)

Victor Gold said:


> Blame this on the AKC. As I understand, they have led to the degradation of a number of breeds by way of their
> "standards". They are in the process of doing this to Beaucerons by decreeing that they can't be over a certain height.
> Breeders are down-sizing accordingly.


Indeed. They did it to the Boxer as well; once an all around great working down. Now there are only a handful of breeders true to their size, bone structure, & protection abilities. When you have a good Boxer, you have a great dog.


----------

